
Tell HN: How to make the front page less boring in one easy step - some_furry
See the link that says &quot;new&quot; at the top?<p>Click it and actually upvote stories that are interesting.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;newest<p>If you&#x27;re disappointed with the quality of material on the front page, guess what: You can do something about it!<p>If more people did, a lot of great content wouldn&#x27;t fade to obscurity.
======
indelusion
Each row that represents the different articles should have different color
background but not bright, it should be dark hue with subtle tinge of colors.
It would aid in easier on eyes and the brain to compartmentalize and create
separation that is functional and stylized.

------
randycupertino
I've been trying to do this!

Often it seems like there are so many "new" articles I can't keep up with them
all. Also a lot of things stagnate with 1 point and then just disappear.

Do you know if there's a way to sort the articles by topic? (see my question
here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10863542](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10863542))

Thanks.

------
m0nty
I prefer reading the "new" stories more than the front page. For convenience,
I also have this running on my Linux box:

rsstail -l -i 600 -u
[https://news.ycombinator.com/rss](https://news.ycombinator.com/rss) | tee
--append ycombinator-rss.txt

So I can grep for interesting stuff when I have time.

